# Max MySQL Connections Web Server 2008?



## ImagingGuy2015 (Feb 14, 2008)

Greetings,

thanks for viewing my thread.

I have a legit MS web server 2008 that runs great and is used to host a website, run a MSSQL server plus minor FTP duties and such. Ive got nothing but good to say about it. It has been running for over a year without a single issue once I got IIS sorted out to work with php the way i needed it to.

I have a new problem. I am being asked to put together a new system that will be running a MySQL database that will have up to 1000 (or more at times), machines connecting through the web to the MySQL server that will be reading/writing to the database.

Now I know there is a limit for 10 concurrent connections for file sharing with MS Web server 2008 (unlike the full server version) but what i want to know is will there be any sort of limit to the tcp/ip connections established by mysql?

this isnt really filesharing, its just computers connecting to the database. some of them may read/write. some of the computers may just connect and if there is nothing to do just time out after a few mins.

Will the web server 2008 license limit my MySQL connections in any way?

If so then I will just tell them they need the full license, but if I could get away with the web server 2008 instead it would be a big plus.

thanks for any insight you may be able to provide, Jeff


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

Nope. The limits you refer to are specific to Windows and the version of Windows. MySQL connections will only be limited by the options in the my.ini configuration file and the performance of your system.

By the way, there are no limits on the anonymous web connections for 2008 web Edition. The file share connection limitation is just so people don't use it as a file server. So you're good to go.


----------

